# How Do I Rent - Worldmark Owner



## Bonkhead (Jan 11, 2019)

I know this topic has probably been discussed at least one thousand times here, but I am a NEWBIE.  I own 35,000 credits through Worldmark and the fees are beginning to become burdensome.  I always hear about people renting out their units, so that is what I am asking about.  If I want to rent to recoup some of my fees, how do I post a unit for rent, and what do I need to know?  I thought Worldmark prohibited renting units out, but I know people do it all the time. I was considering contacting Ovation to see if I could get rid of 10,000 credits, but if I can rent and get income to cover my costs, I would keep my ownership.  Any help or advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 11, 2019)

The easiest thing to do is to your credits out to others owners usually for 6.5 to 7.5 cents a credit depending on expiry date. The other way is to rent out a reservation that you made. This is more lucrative and allowed by worldmark's rules but owners  do not like that units get rented. Do what works for you.


----------



## Bonkhead (Jan 11, 2019)

Tacoma said:


> The easiest thing to do is to your credits out to others owners usually for 6.5 to 7.5 cents a credit depending on expiry date. The other way is to rent out a reservation that you made. This is more lucrative and allowed by worldmark's rules but owners  do not like that units get rented. Do what works for you.


Thank you so much.  So, let's say I want to sell 10000 credits to other owners.  How do I go about doing this?


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 11, 2019)

Go to https://www.wmowners.com/forum/

It is an owners site dedicated to Worldmark. You can get lots of good info there.


----------



## Bonkhead (Jan 11, 2019)

Great, Thank you.


----------



## breezez (Jan 11, 2019)

If you like WorldMark, but find 35,000 credits is to much you can split your account and sell off part of it.

I know you can split, but what I am not sure of is can you sell and split at once? Or must you do one then the other.

Call owner care and ask them if interested.


----------



## Bonkhead (Jan 12, 2019)

Breezez:
Thank you for that info. I was going to contact Ovation to see if they can help.


----------



## breezez (Jan 12, 2019)

Bonkhead said:


> Breezez:
> Thank you for that info. I was going to contact Ovation to see if they can help.


What ever you do if your account is paid off don’t us ovations 35K WM account is worth at least $10-$11K.   Using ovation you would be throwing that money away.


----------



## Bonkhead (Jan 12, 2019)

breezez said:


> What ever you do if your account is paid off don’t us ovations 35K WM account is worth at least $10-$11K.   Using ovation you would be throwing that money away.


My account is paid in full.  How would I go about selling it if I decided to?


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 12, 2019)

Bonkhead said:


> My account is paid in full.  How would I go about selling it if I decided to?



Go to wmowners.com/forum and look through the Memberships for sale forum.  You will get a good idea of what accounts are selling for depending on size and how many credits are available.  In addition, you can find trusted resellers if you want to go that route.  You will likely sell it for more there than you will elsewhere.  

Sue


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 12, 2019)

Welcome, Bonkhead. I'm delighted you found TUG. And now you know about WMOwners.com too. You will find a wealth of information on both sites.

To rent out WM credits:
https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67

To post your membership for sale:
https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=71

You may also post an ad in the TUG Marketplace.

To find legitimate resale brokers:
https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=71&t=45426


----------



## Bonkhead (Jan 12, 2019)

hudshut said:


> Welcome, Bonkhead. I'm delighted you found TUG. And now you know about WMOwners.com too. You will find a wealth of information on both sites.
> 
> To rent out WM credits:
> https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67
> ...


Thank you for all the great help.  I love this site.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 19, 2020)

@Prissy 
Welcome to TUG. Sorry your 1st post was closed before info was posted on where to go. *Here’s a post with links to WorldMark resale agents.*



HudsHut said:


> Welcome, Bonkhead. I'm delighted you found TUG. And now you know about WMOwners.com too. You will find a wealth of information on both sites.
> 
> To rent out WM credits:
> https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67
> ...



Ovations by Wyndham was also mentioned in that thread. It allows you to give back your ownership.

*Here’s a link from the WorldMark member website regarding Ovations* -


			https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/secure/onlinelearningcenter/understandingworldmark/ovationbywyndham.jsp
		


*Here’s a TUG thread about Ovations by Wyndham* -  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/give-back-your-unwanted-wyndham-timeshare-wyndham-ovations.237533/


----------

